# Welcome to the Madness!!!



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello All, 
I hope everyone is doing fine heading into the Holiday's. I know it's been a while since I last posted, but I have been keeping an eye here. Welcome to all the first time builder's and I must say, None of the lure's posted look like they are first attempt's. All the lure's I've seen look like well thought out prototypes built to fine tune specific requirement's. Paint and foil work are right there and some of you guy's are using can's! So while you guy's are crankin' out your idea's and building those fantastic "machines" , I've been busy doing a few "prototypes" of my own. Like the title,,, Welcome To The Madness!!!!

Douglas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Holly flippin!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]#$%^&*( Very nice Doug! Thats it.............. I am heading down to the basement!!!!!!!! LOL Incredible stuff. I don't know where to to begin. Fantastic!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

SNAP This isn't your first time. Man those things are unbelivable . Some very cool ideas . You all got me wanting to try this lure building thang.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are amazingly well done. Wow!!! Rediculous detail.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Douglas, my expectations are always high when I see that you posted a picture of anything, but are you kidding me? A crank not much bigger than a quarter with that much detail? And that craw? 

Amazing.

I have more to say, but I'm headin' for the basement too!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice lures Doug- Etch is going to be all over you when he see's these. pete


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

rowhunter, glad your back on and slinging your gun again,just breathe taking are your foil jobs, i dont have the paitence (yet) lol to try that,agree with stubby nubbs, the detail in the small crank is crazy, awesome, love the small crayfish as well, and the big cranks are sweet, love the shape, and clean and bright colours and fades, excellent , and the mice/rats are cool, love the creature baits i do, just broke out my airbrush again last week, will post some pics of the madness as well tommorrow, 

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Emersome nice looking lures! Like the mice, the jointed craw, the minnows and the paint jobs...did I cover them all?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

NICE mixed bag of lures... Look GREAT!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Rowhunter, those are some awesome baits! Attention to detail at it's best. Thanks for posting the pics, it's always a pleasure to see your work.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Awesome! They are all very nice.


----------

